# Elf lover or Orc lover?



## Gnashar_the_orc (Feb 18, 2002)

I don't know why but I just don't like any of Arda's races which would be described as 'good guys'. Elves are arrogant, Humans are weak and Hobbits are in their own little world. The only exception is the Dwarves. I just adore the sheer wickedness that Melkor and all the monsters of Middle-Earth have, especially the Orcs . So what are you? A guardian of Arda? Or a plague upon it?


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 18, 2002)

I would take the ents, really. They are not arrogant, and you couldn't think they are weak!

But anyway, about orcs or elves, I would honestly prefer a bunch that likes to sing all night than others that probably like to play soccer with someone's head.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 18, 2002)

Elves and i think it are the orcs that are arrogant not the elves. Well a FEW might be but every single orc is arrogant uguluk, shagrat, gorbag just a few.


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc (Feb 18, 2002)

Wouldn't you rather be part of an enormous tide of orcs charging into the Shire (just a thought!) rather than some elf who hides in woods? Orcs are more dynamic, they are always on the move.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gnashar_the_orc _
> *Wouldn't you rather be part of an enormous tide of orcs charging into the Shire (just a thought!) rather than some elf who hides in woods? Orcs are more dynamic, they are always on the move. *




Not at the moment orcs are dead.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 19, 2002)

I'd rather not be affiliated with any of these people except maybe the Dwarves because there are faults in all the other races. Gollum of course is in a league of his own. I'd be with him.


----------



## Anarchist (Feb 19, 2002)

I guess it would be fun to be an Orc. But it don't like them. They are slaves to their lord either that is Sauron or Saruman. You couldn't just say that elves hide in woods when Sauron and Melkor are the ones who actually hide in their dark dungeons.
But there is something I don't like about elves and I agree with you. Indeed they are arrogant and they believe they are above others and that others only can do wicked things. If you think about it, the elves first started doing wicked things (i.e Feanor). 
I love the dwarfs. They are proud and strong.
If I had to choose between Elves and Orcs I would be an Orc for a day and an Elf for a lifetime.


----------



## Rosie_Cotton (Feb 19, 2002)

*starts a chant* HOBBITS! HOBBITS! HOBBITS! *tries to rally a crowd, but gives up* Fine, I'll just go have my dinner and supper alone. *eats spaghetti* Hmm, I gotta go to swimming soon. Moh well. *keeps eating*


----------



## Greenleaf (Feb 19, 2002)

Elves and Hobbits!!
I’m with you Rosie


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc (Feb 19, 2002)

Hmmm... Ents... I kinda like them as well... Am I bending towards The Light?! 
There must be somebody who likes the orcs, come on! Anybody?


----------



## Vilya Elathelas (Feb 19, 2002)

*elves*

ELVES DEFINITELY!!! Oh, and the elves do NOT hide in the woods. Ever heard of the LAST ALLIANCE??? And men (save isildur) weren't weak in the LA either. 

But if not an elf than a half-elf half-man. i think that'd be fun...though I'd prob'ly get the worst of both worlds...oh well. 

ELVES!!!!!


----------



## Arathin (Feb 20, 2002)

Well...I think that Elves and Orcs are really one in the same. So if I say Orcs, I would mean Elves. If I say Elves, I would mean Orcs. So neither and both of them. Personally I am happy with my Elessar, despite or because of his short comings.


----------



## Greenleaf (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arathin _
> *Well...I think that Elves and Orcs are really one in the same. So if I say Orcs, I would mean Elves. If I say Elves, I would mean Orcs. So neither and both of them. Personally I am happy with my Elessar, despite or because of his short comings. *



What? Elves ands Orcs the same??? Um, excuse my ignorance, but what are you talking about? Elves and Orcs are as alike as night and day?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 20, 2002)

I would say either Elves or Men. Elves because of their half-immortality and their knowledge and skill; Men because they seem like the most valiant and strong and hardy, and they have an actual lifespan and have to complete their duty within that time instead of just hanging around and doing everything when you feel like it because you have millions of years to live! 
Of course, I am a Man so I am biased.


----------



## Arathin (Feb 20, 2002)

Orcs are currupted Elves. This is stated in TLoR several times, and (although I have not yet read it) most likely stated in Sil.


----------



## Greenleaf (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arathin _
> *Orcs are currupted Elves. This is stated in TLoR several times, and (although I have not yet read it) most likely stated in Sil. *



Ok, so they came from the same race, but they were ._corrupted_ that means they are no longer elves. IMO they are as different as night and day. Elves are good, Orcs are evil. I think Tolkien mad that distinction pretty clear.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 22, 2002)

In my own gastronomical opinion,I would have
to say dwarves,as they definitely have the most
meat, though are at times a little tough.
However from a gourmet's point of view,there's
nothing like a good Legolam or Legolas for that
matter! *drools*


----------



## Arathin (Feb 22, 2002)

Are you by chance a prayingmantice? B/c we're not eating them. We are making love to them. 

As I stated earlier....Both and neither. I love my Elessar b/c of or despite his shortcomings. Thank you very much.


----------



## Vilya Elathelas (Feb 22, 2002)

*chrysophalax*

I believe chrysophalax is a dragon, which is why there was talk of eating things like elves and not...well...whatever else you were doing with them.

Am I correct? Chrysohalax--do you also post on the Thereandbackagain board??


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 23, 2002)

For all denizens of ME unacquainted with Smith of Wooten Major
and Farmer Giles of Ham,My namesake's exploits are detailed therein.
(this merely a clarification for Arathin's benefit).


----------



## Arathin (Feb 23, 2002)

Thank you. I am not associated with them.


----------



## Talarion (Feb 23, 2002)

I prefer orcs, manly because they are quite individual beings and no two orc is the same  Well, as long as they shower everyonce in awhile I will be satisfied. As for elves? They are too 'perfect' they can't die unless stabbed brutally, they live in the finest of places, they claim to have the most beautiful language, heck... is there anything they don't claim to have? I say, where's the fun of that? I like the orcs...

I wouldn't mind hanging with the Ents either... drinking Ent Draughts all day and runnin around the woods in search of absolutely nothing. No worries... oh yeah! Dats nice!


----------



## Arathin (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok very good point on the whole 'perfection' of Elves. Oh and I really like your sig.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 24, 2002)

I still think elves are tha bomb.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Feb 24, 2002)

Hobbits are the coolest then elves, But gollum is in competition with them both.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 26, 2002)

Neither! The Nazguls rule Middle Earth!  Although they are "men" sort of.

P.S. Am I the only one in love with their swords?! It looks so ancient and purely evil.
http://www.lordoftheringsshop.com/lotrshop/images/swords/bigwitch1.jpg

http://www.medievalweaponart.com/product.asp?pid=389


----------



## belock (Feb 26, 2002)

*Elves Rule!*

I think Elves rule! They are so cool!


----------



## Greenleaf (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Merlin _
> *Neither! The Nazguls rule Middle Earth!  Although they are "men" sort of.
> *



Really didn’t they get killed in the end. LOL


----------

